# Can opener



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Yesterday I was almost done clipping a pasture when it started to sprinkle. It poured on the last pass but I got it done and made my way for home. I made sure my lights were working as I had to take the pavement back in a heavy downpour and my first thought was 'I sure hope the other drivers are paying attention.'

Well today the wife sends me a picture of a cousin of her cousin's disk, it happened yesterday about the same time I was on the road (but different states). He didn't realize anything happened until he saw the van go skidding past him. The van's door peeled off and bent the disk bad. Everyone was okay but it ticks me off people don't pay attention and they are always in a hurry.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Never a shortage of idiots it seems, no matter what state.

Larry


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Most of the city people that drive those mini vans are few cards shy of a full deck.


----------

